# No more Saturday at Dadant



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, that was shocker when I called in late March to pick up an order I faxed. As luck would have it, I had the Friday off and drove the 2 hours to pick it up. Of course, I had to drop off my wife at her mothers for me to take the trip. She had just got out of minor surgery and was not able to do the drive with me.. Just gotta love nice mother-in-laws!! 

I am now going to do bulk orders and take time off. A lot cheaper than shipping for lots of hive bodies and frames etc.. Still works out cheaper when you buy in bulk and pick up.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Ross, That's a problem for me too here at the Waverly NY Dadant. I wish they were open, even one Saturday morning a month from about March 1st though the bee season. On top of that, they close during lunch hour so I can't even get there unless I take a late lunch. But, they sure beat paying those killer shipping charges, even if it is inconvenient.

But, I imagine most of their business is mail order, and so, I feel fortunate that they are open to the public during the week.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It would make more sense to be closed on Mondays and open on Saturdays...


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

*Dadant, Kentucky, open every Saturday*

Thanks for making me aware of this. As branch manager of the Dadant Branch in Frankfort, Kentucky, we are open on Saturdays from 9am to 3pm. We know how important it is for beekeepers who work throughout the week to be able to do beekeeping business on a Saturday. Our toll-free number is 1-888-932-3268 and we in Frankfort, KY,operate more as a resource center than just a bee supply company. 

Ya'll come on by.

Rob and Stella Mountain


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

That's great.. can you get your Lynchburgh, VA office open on a Saturday too?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I wish Paris, TX would try that.


----------

